# Ernie Sims Pit Bulls on Parade



## Rosie

Mark your calendars now and come to enjoy the fun and festivities at the Ernie Sims Big Hits Foundation (About Us | Ernie Sims Offical Website) Pit Bulls on Parade event. On Sunday, July 11th, at the Antique Car Museum located on Mahan Road in Tallahassee, Florida, the fun will begin at 9:00am and not stop until 3:00pm. Tons of fun&#8230;..agility and obedience demonstrations with open course time for you to try with your pit bull! A weight pull demonstration will be conducted in the morning with open "Pay per Pulls" all day long. We will have harnesses available for your use. A "Kissing Booth" will be open&#8230;need a more about that?! A "Pick the Pit" booth will be on site, so bring those who think they know everything about the breed but won't be able to pick one out of a line up! On site CGC testing will also be available all day long. We will also have an information booth with materials about the breed and rolling raffle all day long!!! If we want to make a change we must start with the young&#8230;.so, for the kids Pit Crew Kids Korner will be open with activities galore on bite prevention and responsible ownership. The grand finale will be the "Ernie's Picks" fun show&#8230;best red nose pit/best red nose bully, best blue nose pit/best blue nose bully, cutest ears, best conditioned, best trick, best couch potato, junior handlers, best brindle and best dog/owner look-a-like! Think fun&#8230;.think creative!
At the request of Ernie Sims, NFL linebacker, Philadelphia Eagles Mid Florida APBTA, Sunshine State APBTA and the Georgia APBTC have volunteered to put on the best possible event to promote positive awareness for our dogs. This isn't about any certain registry, this isn't about the pit verses the bully, this isn't about specific clubs, kennels or organizations. Ernie has asked for this to be about fun and festivities, positive awareness, unity among owners, and a very worthy charity cause. There are a total of 7 different events during this celebrity weekend fundraiser&#8230;.one of which is a car show at the same location. Most probably many individuals will meet a pit bull or a bully for the very first time. Point being we must all, people and dogs, put our best foot or paw forward. We ask that no dog aggressive dogs participate. Ernie Sims and his foundation are in a position to bring tremendous amount of awareness to our breed. It is a privilege to be involved. 
So, check out the flyer&#8230;&#8230;.and, if you own a pit that performs agility or obedience and would like to get involved give me a holler!
Mark your calendars now and come to enjoy the fun and festivities at the Ernie Sims Big Hits Foundation (About Us | Ernie Sims Offical Website) Pit Bulls on Parade event. On Sunday, July 11th, at the Antique Car Museum located on Mahan Road in Tallahassee, Florida, the fun will begin at 9:00am and not stop until 3:00pm. Tons of fun&#8230;..agility and obedience demonstrations with open course time for you to try with your pit bull! A weight pull demonstration will be conducted in the morning with open "Pay per Pulls" all day long. We will have harnesses available for your use. A "Kissing Booth" will be open&#8230;need a more about that?! A "Pick the Pit" booth will be on site, so bring those who think they know everything about the breed but won't be able to pick one out of a line up! On site CGC testing will also be available all day long. We will also have an information booth with materials about the breed and rolling raffle all day long!!! If we want to make a change we must start with the young&#8230;.so, for the kids Pit Crew Kids Korner will be open with activities galore on bite prevention and responsible ownership. The grand finale will be the "Ernie's Picks" fun show&#8230;best red nose pit/best red nose bully, best blue nose pit/best blue nose bully, cutest ears, best conditioned, best trick, best couch potato, junior handlers, best brindle and best dog/owner look-a-like! Think fun&#8230;.think creative!
At the request of Ernie Sims, NFL linebacker, Philadelphia Eagles Mid Florida APBTA, Sunshine State APBTA and the Georgia APBTC have volunteered to put on the best possible event to promote positive awareness for our dogs. This isn't about any certain registry, this isn't about the pit verses the bully, this isn't about specific clubs, kennels or organizations. Ernie has asked for this to be about fun and festivities, positive awareness, unity among owners, and a very worthy charity cause. There are a total of 7 different events during this celebrity weekend fundraiser&#8230;.one of which is a car show at the same location. Most probably many individuals will meet a pit bull or a bully for the very first time. Point being we must all, people and dogs, put our best foot or paw forward. We ask that no dog aggressive dogs participate. Ernie Sims and his foundation are in a position to bring tremendous amount of awareness to our breed. It is a privilege to be involved. 
So, check out the flyer&#8230;&#8230;.and, if you own a pit that performs agility or obedience and would like to get involved give me a holler!


----------



## redog

Ernie is good people! Id love to be able to make this event.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/20255-ernie-sims-iii-detroit-lions-caragan-dogs.html


----------



## jennjenn5282

*Pitt Bulls on Parade*

Me and my family are planning on going with our dogs. My female has been training to weight pull but has never competed except with a empy cart. Will she be able to compete? It only talks about a demostration. Also how much will the Pay p/ pull be? And also is there age limits to the fun show (best blue, red, couch potatoe, etc)?


----------



## Lucy Loo

Hey Jen, congrats on Karma and Justins win in the Junior Handlers Class!!!:clap:


----------



## jennjenn5282

Thankyou so much LucyLoo. We had a blast even though it was so hot. I can't wait until they do it again in March.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Congrats on your wins Jennifer. You should post pix and results in the Lounge area or something so we can all see this!


----------



## jennjenn5282

Here ya go LadyPit. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Cool. Thank you ma'am! Is that your handsome son in the pic, holding Karma's leash!? Congrats again, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## dylroche1

that black dog with the ears cut on the pitbull on parade banner is from a kennel in Washington im pretty sure.. Caragan kennels!


----------

